# NOT a Nature Aquarium style scape



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Or at least I don't think so.










Tank has been set up for a little less than 2 weeks.

I have to thank Sprague Library at Harvey Mudd college for finding a place for my 60cm aquarium. Also thanks to the wonderful APC member who brought Sprague and I together (and I'm kicking myself for not remembering her username so I can thank her properly-- very embarressing).

Some info:

Equipment
-60cm x 30cm x 36cm ADA
-ADA Garden Stand
-2x 55w PC fixture Jalli
-Eheim 2217
-Pressurized CO2

Substrate/Hardscape
-ADA aquasoil Amazonia
-Nile Sand
-Locally bought Manzanita

Plants

(From ASW)
-Rotala rotundifolia "green"
-Rotala sp. Najenshan
-Eleocharis parvula
-Eleocharis vivipara
-Microcarpea minima
-Lomariopsis' gametophyte, "Loma Fern" (aka "Süßwassertang")
-Vesicularia ferriari (weeping moss)

(From Roundhouse)
-Alternanthera Reinekii
-Ludwigia sp. Guinea
-Rotala sp. Goias

I'm also planning on adding the following:
-Rotala colorata (to the front left corner and others)
-Mermaid Weed

I'm sure that right now the scape looks anything but creative, but I promise that while it'll take a while for my plans for this scape to be made apparent, they are highly unusual-- probably more inventive than my previous layouts. Looking over the plant list, aside form Rotala najenshan and "green," almost all the plants are new to me. I don't know if it is apparent, but while I am using some techniques typical of "nature style," (using sand and wood) my aim is to make a scape that is very "western" looking. Just wait a bit-- I think I'll eventually get this scape to express my motifs for it. They are motifs I picked up in England.

Maybe if you take a look at the plant list, maybe you can guess at some of my plans.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow, i love your design!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Well this is definitely different from your usual style, but absolutely refreshing. While it grows in, it feels like it has an odd dichotomy, with the Manzanita vs. Rotala on the other side. Once the Alternanthera grows in, I believe it will have much more of a packaged feel.

I think it's neat ... at the early stages of this tank, it is almost as if you're trying out one of your main (at least from what I've seen) critiques --- lots of negative space and plants cornered in controlled areas. Just my perspective thus far, but it looks like you're branching out [pardon the pun] and that's great.

Any plans for fauna?


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

There seems to be some kind of an inspiration from Felipe Oliveira's tank (ADA n°10) here or am I wrong ?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cool. An aquascape inspired from England...

Looks like a great start, and will no doubt look awesome when complete.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

*Jessie*-- It's a great pun.  I'm also looking forward to the alternanthera catching up with the other stems. It came from a different source at a different time so the difference in height right now is . . . oh well. Negative space . . . this is concave layout, so it'll be more open in the middle, but eventually a lot of space should get filled-- the background will be something closer to a dutch esque deal.

Fauna is something I'm debating back and forth. My initial idea "on the drawing board," was to use some guppies. This isn't meant to be a "nature-esque" scape, so why not use unnatural looking fish? However, after spending some more tank, I wonder if the spirit of it is more geared towards some neons, penguins, and accompanying tetras. I'll have to think about it a bit more-- but there is time for that.

*Mellonman*-- I'm not sure. Maybe, as the motif is a tree, though I don't think every scape from now on that uses moss and wood to imitate a tree should be credited to Filipe-- though one can't help but admire the strength of that aquascape.

With weeping moss and a lot of branches, I'm trying to imitate something more along the lines of a willow tree. I've never done this before, so I'm kind of winging it, hoping that the moss eventually takes up a lot of space. I'm wanting the "tree" to be more like "just another part of the flower-bed style backdrop" than as a functional mid-ground element like hardscape is traditionally in nature-style layouts. In other words, I'm almost treating the moss on wood as another type of stem plant.

*George*-- Thanks, I hope I don't disappoint after trying to be cool and saying I was inspired by my time in the UK. lol

The bottom line is I'm trying to re-create the feeling of walking through a park I visited in Oxford, and the day I spent with George Farmer in his home town.

That combined with feelings I got from western paintings I saw a lot of in museums-- Monet in particular, is an artist I have always liked, and plan on doing a bit of immitating with this scape.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Monet and Oxford park - I think were in for a treat Steven 

I been waiting for something from you in a while.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm it is a very very neat and clean set-up... I like it


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to keep you waiting Pjerrot, and I'll try not to disappoint. xD

I was planning to aquascape at home as well, but with work and travel along with a lack of the equipment left in California, the summer got pretty clogged up. Finally I'm back at school and able to work on my art.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I just found this - had been waiting for it, I guess it slipped through...

Very nice start! I look forward to updated pics.

I hope nobody "messes" with it - is it in a pretty secure spot - near the front desk?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

It is in sight of the front desk, so hopefully all will be well. It's not a library people go to all that often to begin with though. :/


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm sure that word will get out...

Are you going to add any critters?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Soon, after fall break I think. I'm sure some otocinclus would enjoy the current state of the tank . . . 

JK


----------



## renaud (Oct 15, 2006)

good evening 
it is original layout 
the break point behind the left , one is good idea, and will add depth with the tank 
why leave as much place the front one has ?
envisaged to create banks, along the way?
good job 
excuse me for my english


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> Monet and Oxford park - I think were in for a treat Steven
> 
> I been waiting for something from you in a while.


And don't forget my home town! Steven took this with my camera on our day out when he visited me in the UK. He's not as serious in 'real' life... 

*River Welland, Stamford*


Keep 'em coming Steven...


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

What is your camera? And what is the photo material using? Thanks


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice photo and i see strong similarities to the scape. - Steven can i make a miniature model of myself drinking beer for you to place under the tree in you scape  

Seriously - i think it will look stunning, especially for someone like me that lives in the city with no nature but parks - i can relate much more to that than thouse moutain/jungle nature scapes.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

renaud-- thanks. I left a lot of space hoping the Sussuwassertang will fill up quite a bit of space. I'm tipping my hand here a bit . . . but the idea was to use Rotala goias with Sussuwassertang to make the impression of lillies growing on top of a pond.

George-- 

Anti-pjerrot-- Yup, it's a park.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

*Steven---*

Update? Critters added yet?? New pics??? 
(please at least tell me the Mudders haven't added a bunch of Tuborg to the tank).


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Steven,

I have been gone from APC for a very long time. I am the member who helped you get the tank into Sprague. Even though I am about 2 years late, I am so glad it worked out for you. The tank is lovely. Are you still around at the Claremont Colleges and is your tank still set up there? I will visit, if so 

~ Kris



Steven_Chong said:


> Or at least I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

